# 

## jocer

Witam,
bedę ocieplał dom z zewnątrz jeszcze w tym roku, zastanawiam się jaki styropian wybrać.
na pewno 15 ale mój fachowiedz mówi że starczy biały styropian 0,38 lambda natomiast inny fachowiec twierdzi że tylko styropian niebieski (czy z niebieskimi kropkami) na całym domu różnica w towarze to ok 1200-1500zł. 
jaki styropian wy radzicie kupić?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Witam,
> bedę ocieplał dom z zewnątrz jeszcze w tym roku, zastanawiam się jaki styropian wybrać.
> na pewno 15 ale mój fachowiedz mówi że starczy biały styropian 0,38 lambda natomiast inny fachowiec twierdzi że tylko styropian niebieski (czy z niebieskimi kropkami) na całym domu różnica w towarze to ok 1200-1500zł. 
> jaki styropian wy radzicie kupić?


jak masz kasę to daj ten lepszy czyli grafitowy 0,31 - będziesz miał cieplej

----------


## kallkulator77

Dobre recenzje ma Termo Organika

----------


## sewerynslowi

jak Cię stać to kupuj lepszy - tzn o lepszych parametrach.

----------


## lesz

zrobic bilansik - policz ile zyskasz na parametrach doplacajac do lepszego (cieplejszego) styro. potem czy toto sie wogole zwroci... okaze sie ze doplacasz teraz 1500 zl, a np. rocznie zyskasz 50 zl. 30 lat zwrotu... deko dlugo. zaraz sie zacznie dyskusja ze drozeje wszystko, itp... ale nawet wtedy skonczysz na 20 latach zwrotu na przykladzie 50zl

no i oczywiscie, reszta izolacji powinna byc porzadna, bo co da b. ciepla sciana, jak np. dachem czy oknami ciepelko bedzie uciekac, lepiej wtedy dolozyc tam do ocieplenia.

----------


## homecactus

Ja położyłem Knaufa grafitowego, lambda 0,31, grubość 15cm, bez frezów, szczeliny między płytami uzupełnione pianą.  
Jestem zadowolony, bo był w miarę równy. 
Jak rok temu na kawałku ściany gdzie dochodził dach i musiałem ocieplić przed dekarzami,  położyłem Styropmin z frezem, to pamiętam, że płyty były "półokrągłe", szczególnie te z brzegów paczki (czytaj połowa płyt, bo w paczce jest 4 sztuki 15cm grubości)
Moim zdaniem frezowany styropian będzie zawsze bardziej półokrągły bo to wynika z procesu produkcji (foliowany na gorąco jeszcze świeży styropian, łatwiej "ulegnie" zaokrąglaniu jak jest pofrezowany).

----------


## cyprinus

Zamierzam położyć 20 cm. Lepszego, czy gorszego, zdecyduję gdy podliczę budżet. Ocieplenia się zwrócą, prędzej czy później. W podłodze będę miał 30 cm grafitowego styropianu.

----------


## Xerses

> Zamierzam położyć 20 cm. Lepszego, czy gorszego, zdecyduję gdy podliczę budżet. Ocieplenia się zwrócą, prędzej czy później. W podłodze będę miał 30 cm grafitowego styropianu.


lepiej daj 50 cm...........

----------


## pawko_

Nie znam się i to pewnie dlatego, ale dwawać 30 cm styropianu w podłoggę to dla mnie jakaś pranoja. Maksymalnie położyłbym 15cm, choć sam u siebie dałem 10 cm. Mogłem więcej, ale po co ? Zobaczę to na rachunkach ? Bo jakieś parę złoty w skali roku mnie nie przekonuje w porównaniu z kosztem zakupu styropianu i okresem jego zwrotu. Ściany, strop rozumiem, ale podłogę traktować taką grubością ?

----------


## Franzelot

Chcę ocieplić dom wybudowany z porothermu 24cm.
Poddasze ocieplić mam zamiar wełną 15cm + 10cm na zakładkę.
Ściany na zewnątrz-tutaj mam problem, czy zakupić styropian o grubości 15cm czy 20cm (KnaufTherm Fasada lambda 0,040).
Powierzchnia ścian wraz z oknami wynosi 235m2 czyli albo 47m3 20cm co daje 5452PLN lub 35,25m3 (15cm) za 4089PLN. I tutaj proszę o pomoc Was. Do ogrzewania posłuży kocioł kondensat dwufunkcyjny na gaz ziemny o mocy 24kW. Jeśli chodzi o współczynnik U to wyszedł dla:
W jaki sposób obliczyłem wartości podane poniżej:
Dla gr. 20cm
0,2/0,04= 0,5 następnie 1/0,5=0,2
20 cm = 0,2
Dla gr. 15cm
0,15/0,040=3,75 następnie 1/3,75=0,26(6)
15cm = 0,26(6).
Nie mam czasu pisać pełnych wzorów, na pewno większość wie o co chodzi ( w pracy jestem, jak będzie potrzeba to dopiszę)
Dodam jeszcze, że znalazłem takie oto wzory:
Oszczędność (w kWh/rok) = (U2 - U1) x Psz x 75

(U2 - U1) różnica współczynników przenikania ciepła ścian po i przed ociepleniem,
75 współczynnik stopnio-godzin, wynikający z przyjętego okresu grzewczego w godzinach, pomnożonego przez różnicę średniej temperatury wewnątrz i na zewnątrz,
Psz powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych.
(0,27-0,2) x 235 x 75 = 1233
oraz:
Oszczędność gazu oblicza się, dzieląc oszczędności energii przez przeciętną efektywną wydajność 1 m gazu, która wynosi ok. 8,5 kWh/ m, czyli 1233/8,5 = 145,15.

Przy cenie 1m3 gazu ok. 1,50/m3 (łącznie ze wszystkimi opłatami, sam gaz kosztuje około 1,2/m3) wychodzi około 220PLN oszczędności na korzyść styropianu o gr. 20cm (jak podejrzewam są to oszczędności na rok) A więc przy ociepleniu styropianem o grubości 20cm po około 5-7 latach będę miał już zarobione pieniążki ze względu na oszczędności w zużyciu paliwa. Proszę o ewentualne sprostowanie jeśli popełniłem błąd. Wszystkie obliczenia sa raczej szacunkowe a nie jakieś dokładne.
Druga sprawa dotyczy kleju do styropianu. Znalazłem zaprawę FAST SPECJAL FK002 (to ta wzmocniona włóknami) w dobrej (12,10 PLN/worek) cenie. Uważam, że tej zaprawy można użyć zarówno do przyklejenia styropianu do ścian oraz zatopienia siatki na styropian. Cz dobrze uważam, proszę Was, bardziej doświadczonych o pomoc.
A tutaj całość ocieplenia budynku.
Izolacja podłogi na parterze (od gruntu):
- hydroizolacja
- 10cm styropianu (6cm + 4cm z wypustkami do ułożenia rury PEX)
- ogrzewanie podłogowe
- wylewka 5-6 cm

Piętro, izolacja poddasza użytkowego:
- 15cm pomiędzy krokwie + 10 cm na zakładkę na krokwie, nad nimi od strony dachu przerwa powietrzna, a od strony pokojów, folia paroizolacyjna no i płyta karton-gips.

Izolacja ścian od zewnątrz:
styropian 15 lub 20cm
Na tym etapie budowy nie mam innej możliwości wykonania ocieplenia budynku. Czy to ocieplenie nie spełni zamierzonego efektu? Zgodnie z PN i innymi przepisami budowlanymi do odbioru budynku aby w nim zamieszkać??

----------


## Xerses

Witam

Specem od dociepleń nie jestem i od nadmiernego przesadzania stronię.  Odnosnie styropianu. Jesli chcesz dać 15 cm - to lepiej daj grafit. W podłodze mam hydroizolacje, 10 cm betonu potem znowu hydroizolacje i  10 cm  styropianu (5+5 na zakład)  na to 6 cm posadzki nad podłogówką- zobaczymy jak się sprawdzi. Co do kleju -nie znam tej zaprawy mój spec kleił na Kreisla 210 i do zatapiania siatki używał kreisla 220.  W poddasze wełny Ci starczy ale daj jakiejś dobrej (minimum 0,035) (ociepleniowcy zapewne powiedzą że minimum 30 cm  :smile:  )

----------


## Jarekvw

Szanowny Panie E-rzeczniku PSPS
Widzę na Forum ostatnio dużą Waszą aktywność  :wink: 
Ja bardziej czytam niż piszę, ale przez pryzmat doświadczeń własnych zapytam
czy Termoorganika była zaproszona, czy odmówiła udziału w PSPS?
sąsiad moich teściów handluje styropianem, ze względu na jakość jakoś  :wink:  wolał polecać TO niż Waszego członka  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam
Jarek

----------


## Raźny

Nie działa kalkulator na waszej stronie.

----------


## F. Michalski

Kalkulator kalkulatorem a życie i tak wszystko weryfikuje. ja również polecam grafit a co do kleju to polecam BAUMIT StarContact

----------


## majster80

rzeczywiście  dziwne. Z doświadczenia wiem na pewno, że Termo Organika produkuje jeden z najlepszych styropianów na rynku

----------


## zyggy

rekomendowałbym kupno markowej płyty, znacząco zwieksza się szansa że będzie dobrej jakości :smile:

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Czym się różnią parametry:
λdekl.≤0,031 W/mK
λRTQ.≤0,029 W/mK

Którą firmę polecacie z dostępnych na rynku:

Termoorganika
SWISSPOR 
Austrotherm
Neotherm
Neographite
Genderka
Polstyr
Paneltech
STYRMANN

Pierwsze 4 czołówka, reszta mniej znane, kojarzę że Genderkę nie polecają. Jakie sa wasze opinie. Dodam że między znanym, a mniej znanym ceny wahają się od 200 zł do 180 zł. czyli ok 20 zł/m3

Dodatkowo zuwyażyłem, że miedzy lamda 31 a lamda 32 jest znaczna różnica ok 15 łz/m3 tak samo z lambda 33 kolejne 15 zł taniej. ale już lamda 38 niewiele taniej od lamda 33. Nasuwa mi się pytanie czy warto płacić 30 zł/m3 więcej między L31 a L33 ?


Obliczyłem:
0.2 / 0.031= 6,4516  czyli 1/6,4516    = 0,15588

0,2 / 0.038= 5,263158 czyli 1/5,263158 = 0,18999

0,03441199 x 12000 = 412 

412 / wartosć węgla 8KW = 51 kg węgla rocznie 


0,15 / 0.038 = 3,9473 czyli 1/3,9473 = 0,25333
czyli  różnica między 20 cm styro L-31 a styro 15 i L=38 wynosi .09745 x 12000 = 1169 / 8KW = 146 KG wegla = 102 zł

Te obliczenia chyba nie pokrywają się w rzeczywistości?
Muru mam ok 160 m2 jak przy styro najlepszym na te czasy 20 cm L-31 a mizernym ociepleniem 15cm i L38 mam oszczędzić tylko 102 zł grzejąc węglem i ok 700 zł grzejąc prądem? grzejąc prądem to jest oszczędność ale przy węglu żadna.

skrajny przypadek:
styro 5 cm lamda 45 daje nam
0.05 / 0.045= 1,1111 czyli 1/1.1111     = 0,9 ==> róznica od styro 20cm i L=31 ,075 x 12000 = 9000 KW = 1125 kg węgla = 787 zł i 5400 zł przy prądzie

typowe
styro 12 cm lamda 44:
0.12/0,044 =2,72727272 czyli 1/ 2,727272 = 0,3666--> róznica od styro 20cm i L=31  0.21... x 12000 = 2529KW = 316 kg węgla = 221zł i przy prądzie 1517 zł

cena węgla przyjmuję 0,7 zł/kg i prądu 0,6 KWH
wartość węgla 8 KW


Jak się odnosicie do tych teoretycznych wyliczeń?

----------


## ChłopZmazur

Za dużo wyliczeń i temat zamilkł.

----------


## DariaIMichu

Ja chętni odświeże wątek. Zamierzam ocieplic budynek uzytkowy gdzie lambda nie jest az tak kluczowa. Grubośc będzie 15cm i niech tak zostanie. Kiedys myślałam, że najgorsza lambda styro to 0,04 ale widze, że sa i 0,042; 0,044; 0,045 a nawet 0,05. Czy te gorsze styropiany jakoś się różnią, ze można "na oko" je ocenić? Człowiek z branzy styropianowej powiedział, żeby patrzec na wage styropianu, że dobry styropian z lamdą 0,04 powienien ważyć ok 12,5kg/m3 bo lamda idzie w dużej mierze w parze z wagą styropianu, im cięższy tym lepiej izoluje. Czy waga styropianu może być jakąś wskazówką?

----------


## apuska

Witam,

Wybieram styropian do nowego domu: ściany Porotherm 25 cm, stolarka ciepła (potrójne szyby, dobrej klasy profile), dach ocieplony wełną: 2 warstwy: 15 i 10 cm., dom ogrzewany będzie gazem.

Wybieram między: styropianem 15 cm 0,040 i grafitowym 0,033. 

W pierwszej wersji U ściany wyjdzie jakieś 0,22, w drugim 0,18.

Różnica cenowa: ok 1000 zł.

Pytanie: rzędu jakich oszczędności na ogrzewaniu +/- mogę się spodziewać rocznie? Bliżej 30 zł czy 100 zł.?

----------


## antekrudy

osobiście nie ryzykowałbym kupna styropianu na swój dom od nie renomowanego, znanego producenta, za dużo widziałem niepełnowartościowych płyt

----------


## psp***

> Ja chętni odświeże wątek. Zamierzam ocieplic budynek uzytkowy gdzie lambda nie jest az tak kluczowa. Grubośc będzie 15cm i niech tak zostanie. Kiedys myślałam, że najgorsza lambda styro to 0,04 ale widze, że sa i 0,042; 0,044; 0,045 a nawet 0,05. Czy te gorsze styropiany jakoś się różnią, ze można "na oko" je ocenić? Człowiek z branzy styropianowej powiedział, żeby patrzec na wage styropianu, że dobry styropian z lamdą 0,04 powienien ważyć ok 12,5kg/m3 bo lamda idzie w dużej mierze w parze z wagą styropianu, im cięższy tym lepiej izoluje. Czy waga styropianu może być jakąś wskazówką?


Obowiązuje ogólna zasada, że im styropian jest cięższy, tym lepsze są jego właściwości, w tym między innymi współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła (lambda) i naprężenie ściskające. Dlatego ważenie styropianu i porównywanie wyznaczonej gęstości, bądź z ta podaną na opakowaniu (w przypadku członków Programu Gwarantowany Styropian) bądź z tą podaną w tabelce minimalnych gęstości opublikowana na stronie PSPS, jest jak najbardziej uzasadnione. Daje bowiem możliwość wstępnej weryfikacji jakości styropianu.

----------


## psp***

[QUOTE=ChłopZmazur;6035137]Czym się różnią parametry:
λdekl.≤0,031 W/mK
λRTQ.≤0,029 W/mK

λdekl - to lambda deklarowana, jedyny parametr zgodny z obowiązującymi przepisami i normami, który świadczy o izolacyjności cieplnej. Producent deklaruje dodatkowo opór cieplny, RD, który jest ilorazem grubości płyty i lambdy.
λRTQ - to parametr marketingowy, który jest średnią z wyników badań lambdy, które realizuje producent w ramach tzw. Zakładowej Kontroli Produkcji. Każdy producent musi badać swoje wyroby i średnia lambda z badań powinna być mniejsza niż lambda deklarowana. Ponieważ λRTQ jest wartością średnią, to pojedyncze wyniki muszą być większe i mniejsze od tej wartości. Oznacza to, że w paczce płyt styropianowych mogą być płyty o zupełnie innej lambdzie niż λRTQ.
Jedynie lambda deklarowana daje pewność, że w zakupionym styropianie nie będzie płyt o lambdzie gorszej niż λdekl. Lambdą tą musi się posługiwać projektant podczas projektowania izolacji cieplnej, wyznaczając tzw. lambdę obliczeniową.

----------


## gombro

> obowiązuje ogólna zasada, że im styropian jest cięższy, tym lepsze są jego właściwości, w tym między innymi współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła (lambda) i naprężenie ściskające. Dlatego ważenie styropianu i porównywanie wyznaczonej gęstości, bądź z ta podaną na opakowaniu (w przypadku członków programu gwarantowany styropian) bądź z tą podaną w tabelce minimalnych gęstości opublikowana na stronie psps, jest jak najbardziej uzasadnione. Daje bowiem możliwość wstępnej weryfikacji jakości styropianu.


 wg mnie obowiązuje jednak zasada, że styropian tym lepszy im lepsze ma właściwości izolacyjne czyli lambdę. Waga może przez dwa mm, jedynie wskazywać, że lambda moze być  ok.  Akcja ważenia styropianu ma pewien sens ale proszę nie robić ludziom z mózgu wody.  Jesli dosypiemy reglanulatu i innego syfu styropian będzie ważył odpowiednio dużo a lambda pozostawi wiele do życzenia

----------


## konking

Polecić można wszystko ale ja mając do wyboru firmę która jest uczestnikiem projektu PSPS a firmę która nim nie jest to zdecydowanie wybrałbym tą pierwszą. Może być że jakość jest taka sama ale w tym przypadku jest ona potwierdzona.

----------


## 6zibbi

poszukuje styropianu dobrego, czy te z PSPS są rzeczywiście takie dobre?

----------


## EWBUD

> poszukuje styropianu dobrego, czy te z PSPS są rzeczywiście takie dobre?


Kup knaufa, termoorganikę,

----------


## putek

U mnie właśnie kończy się ocieplanie domu na Austrothermie. Płyty proste, reszta właściwości raczej też ok, bo produkt markowy. Mogę polecić.

----------


## putek

> Polecić można wszystko ale ja mając do wyboru firmę która jest uczestnikiem projektu PSPS a firmę która nim nie jest to zdecydowanie wybrałbym tą pierwszą. Może być że jakość jest taka sama ale w tym przypadku jest ona potwierdzona.


Możesz napisać, na jakiej podstawie tak sądzisz?

----------


## sgrzesiuk5

Najlepiej kupować od znanych firm

----------


## psp***

> poszukuje styropianu dobrego, czy te z PSPS są rzeczywiście takie dobre?





> Najlepiej kupować od znanych firm


Żeby upewnić się, czy jakość styropianu (również firmy znanej, czy też będącej członkiem PSPS), który chcemy kupić, jest odpowiednia, należy zważyć paczkę (a najlepiej kilka losowych paczek) przed zakupem. Wynik ważenia należy porównać z minimalnymi parametrami zawartymi w tabeli Polskiego Stowarzyszenia Producentów Styropianu, lub na opakowaniu producenta, będącego członkiem PSPS.

----------


## marek.bejrut

Jeżeli gęstość jest w porządku to co za różnica czy markowy czy z poza grupy PSPS liczy się oszczędność, którą uzyskamy w jak najkrótszym czasie po inwestycji

----------


## psp***

> Jeżeli gęstość jest w porządku to co za różnica czy markowy czy z poza grupy PSPS liczy się oszczędność, którą uzyskamy w jak najkrótszym czasie po inwestycji


No właśnie żadna różnica, o czym napisałam w poście 33. Najpierw należy upewnić się co do jakości, bez względu na producenta, a potem ewentualnie spośród wyrobów odpowiedniej jakości można wyszukać tańszą opcję, ale zawsze zgodną zapisami projektu ocieplenia.

----------


## apli77

Ludzie kupować styropian należy  tylko od znanych producnetów

----------


## coulignon

W jaki sposób PSPS gwarantuje jakość styropianu w kontekściego tego filmu?:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wo9iBFlSLw

----------


## psp***

> W jaki sposób PSPS gwarantuje jakość styropianu w kontekściego tego filmu?:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wo9iBFlSLw


PSPS nie gwarantuje jakości styropianu. *Za odpowiednią jakość wyrobów zawsze odpowiada jego producent.* Zacytuję informację ze strony internetowej PSPS: _"Nadrzędnym celem Programu jest upowszechnianie wiedzy o wyrobach ze styropianu,  standaryzacja zasad czytelnego i niewprowadzającego w błąd ich oznakowania,  certyfikacja uczciwych i rzetelnych producentów, promocja wyrobów wysokiej jakości oraz eliminacja zjawiska oferowania konsumentom wyrobów oznakowanych w sposób mogący wprowadzać w błąd oraz niespełniających deklarowanego poziomu parametrów technicznych.
Udział w Programie jest dobrowolny. Uczestnikiem Programu może zostać każdy producent styropianu, który na zasadach określonych w Regulaminie Programu oznakuje swoje wyroby w sposób umożliwiający konsumentom weryfikację ich jakości i zgodności z deklaracją oraz podda się dobrowolnej zewnętrznej kontroli rynkowej swoich wyrobów oraz jej ewentualnym konsekwencjom."_

Z  powyższego wynika, że celem Programu jest umożliwienie klientom weryfikacji jakości styropianu i spowodowanie zapotrzebowania (ze strony klientów) na styropian odpowiedniej jakości, a nie wyłącznie na najniższą cenę. PSPS przyjmując producentów do Programu wymaga od nich odpowiedniego oznakowania, a tym samym oferowania wyrobów odpowiedniej jakości. Jeżeli z różnych względów jakość wyrobu jest niewystarczająca, poprzez oznakowanie wyrobów minimalną gęstością, producent umożliwia weryfikację jakości oraz daje podstawę do żądania dostarczenia płyt o zadeklarowanej przez producenta minimalnej gęstości. Dzięki temu proces reklamacji nie powinien nastręczać trudności. Ewentualne kwestie sporne należy zgłaszać do PSPS, poprzez stosowny formularz, zamieszczony na stronie internetowej Programu w zakładce "Dla Konsumentów".

----------


## coulignon

poczekaj, albo mnie oczy mylą albo napisałeś ze znaczek "gwarantowany  styropian" jest tak naprawdę niezobowiązującym symbolem graficznym? I wcale nie oznacza ze styropian ma "gwarantowaną  jakość" jakby mylnie interpretował to przeciętny konsument styropianu?

Chylę czoła. Jak dla mnie - majstersztyk.

----------


## psp***

> poczekaj, albo mnie oczy mylą albo napisałeś ze znaczek "gwarantowany  styropian" jest tak naprawdę niezobowiązującym symbolem graficznym? I wcale nie oznacza ze styropian ma "gwarantowaną  jakość" jakby mylnie interpretował to przeciętny konsument styropianu?
> 
> Chylę czoła. Jak dla mnie - majstersztyk.


Znak "Gwarantowany Styropian" umieszcza się _wyłącznie_ na opakowaniu wyrobu (odmiany styropianu), który w ramach badań rynkowych uzyskał pozytywne wyniki badań laboratoryjnych, wykonanych przez niezależne laboratorium. Aby utrzymać to oznakowanie, należy w kolejnych cyklach tych badań również uzyskiwać pozytywne wyniki. 
Niezależnie od tego oznakowania zawsze istnieje ryzyko nieprawidłowej jakości, również ze względów losowych, niezależnych od producenta. Logicznym wydaje się, że PSPS nie może odpowiadać chociażby za takie sytuacje, które zgodnie z obowiązującym prawem można i należy reklamować. 
Zna Pan jakąkolwiek gałąź produkcji, w której nie występują usterki i można w jakikolwiek sposób zagwarantować jakość każdej partii produkcyjnej? 
Program "Gwarantowany Styropian" pozwala na łatwe samodzielne sprawdzenie jakości styropianu, aby jak najwcześniej wykryć nieprawidłową jakość i uniknąć skutków wykonania ocieplenia o nieodpowiedniej (niezgodnej z oczekiwaniami) jakości.

----------


## BARENO

C0215

----------


## coulignon

:smile:  :smile: 

spoko... rekomendacje ITB

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> PSPS nie gwarantuje jakości styropianu. *Za odpowiednią jakość wyrobów zawsze odpowiada jego producent.* Zacytuję informację ze strony internetowej PSPS: _"Nadrzędnym celem Programu jest upowszechnianie wiedzy o wyrobach ze styropianu,  standaryzacja zasad czytelnego i niewprowadzającego w błąd ich oznakowania,  certyfikacja uczciwych i rzetelnych producentów, promocja wyrobów wysokiej jakości oraz eliminacja zjawiska oferowania konsumentom wyrobów oznakowanych w sposób mogący wprowadzać w błąd oraz niespełniających deklarowanego poziomu parametrów technicznych.
> Udział w Programie jest dobrowolny. Uczestnikiem Programu może zostać każdy producent styropianu, który na zasadach określonych w Regulaminie Programu oznakuje swoje wyroby w sposób umożliwiający konsumentom weryfikację ich jakości i zgodności z deklaracją oraz podda się dobrowolnej zewnętrznej kontroli rynkowej swoich wyrobów oraz jej ewentualnym konsekwencjom."_
> 
> Z  powyższego wynika, że celem Programu jest umożliwienie klientom weryfikacji jakości styropianu i spowodowanie zapotrzebowania (ze strony klientów) na styropian odpowiedniej jakości, a nie wyłącznie na najniższą cenę. PSPS przyjmując producentów do Programu wymaga od nich odpowiedniego oznakowania, a tym samym oferowania wyrobów odpowiedniej jakości. Jeżeli z różnych względów jakość wyrobu jest niewystarczająca, poprzez oznakowanie wyrobów minimalną gęstością, producent umożliwia weryfikację jakości oraz daje podstawę do żądania dostarczenia płyt o zadeklarowanej przez producenta minimalnej gęstości. Dzięki temu proces reklamacji nie powinien nastręczać trudności. Ewentualne kwestie sporne należy zgłaszać do PSPS, poprzez stosowny formularz, zamieszczony na stronie internetowej Programu w zakładce "Dla Konsumentów".


Jaki wpływ na zmianę norm dotyczących styropianu miało to stowarzyszenie ?

----------


## juul

Rekomendacje ITB rzeczywiście póki co to jednak najlepsza gwarancja jakości

----------


## Lapeno

> Rekomendacje ITB rzeczywiście póki co to jednak najlepsza gwarancja jakości


Gwarancja gwarancją, ale i tak proponuję zważyć paczkę jak przyjedzie na budowę.

Przy tej okazji pytanie - czy w obecnych warunkach pogodowych można styropian trzymać w niezamkniętym / nieogrzewanym garażu? W przyszłym tygodniu mam mieć dostawę EPS 100 na podgłogi i koncept był taki, żeby zwalić ją do garażu. Garaż ma dach oczywiście, tylko nie ma jeszcze drzwi / bram. Nie chciałbym, żeby naciągnął wilgocią, którą potem zamknę w podłodze w domu.

----------


## coulignon

> Rekomendacje ITB rzeczywiście póki co to jednak najlepsza gwarancja jakości


szczególnie że to producent dostarcza próbki do badań w ITB.

Próbki ktore ida do badań w ITB raczej nie mają wiele wspólnego z tym co jest na pólkach w sklepach.

----------


## fighter1983

> szczególnie że to producent dostarcza próbki do badań w ITB.
> 
> Próbki ktore ida do badań w ITB raczej nie mają wiele wspólnego z tym co jest na pólkach w sklepach.


Gdzie tu jest "lubie to"?

----------


## apli77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z28x5CAjzTs

z grubsza o parametrze wagi, ja trzymałbym się chyba jednak przy rekomendacjach itb :smile: 


Styropian to nie waga, a lambda....nie kupuje się zegarków na wagę :smile:

----------


## coulignon

> Gdzie tu jest "lubie to"?


Ni ma. 
Najgorzej że handlując uczciwym towarem przepychasz się z paprakami którzy produkują wyroby tylko podobne do styropianu/kleju/tynku. Cały system aprobat technicznych będzie picem dopóki, dopóty ITB lub inna jednostka wydająca aprobatę nie będzie kontrolować raz w roku produktu na który aproabatę wydała. I nie z próbek dostarczonych przez producenta, tylko z próbek ściagniętych z rynku/budowy.

----------


## מרכבה

Wypadało by ważyć każdą porcję materiału, dobry producent raczej dba o jakość, ale też nie gardził bym marketowcem, tylko trzeba brać poprawkę na 
dość wysoki współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła lamba ... koło 0,042-0,046 i tyle najlichszy paździerz osiąga.. przynajmniej to jest pocieszające.
Problem jest gdy ktoś sprzedaje coś o zawyżonych parametrach, a ty za to przepłacisz.
Już bardziej paździerzowy EPS niż 0,046 nie będzie ... za to "łatwo" napisać na takim iż ma 0,036 W/mK.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

A co powiecie o produkcji styropianu z..odpadów styropianowych które się rozdrabnia a potem ponownie formuje w bloki ? 
Wagę zapewne maja odpowiednią ...

----------


## מרכבה

Nie zastanawiałem się ... mówię... bardziej się zepsuć EPS"a nie da... tylko problem jest w sztucznym rasowaniu  :sad: 
Nadrukować odpowiednie parametry, niekoniecznie absurdalne, ale te które dadzą pretekst do podniesienia ceny.
Wystarczy sięgnąć do literatury, aby sprawdzić zależność współ przewodzenia ciepła od gęstości "eps'a" 
optimum gęstości to 40kg/m3 .
Czemu EPS jest np szary ? chodzi o wymianę ciepła przez promieniowanie, biały EPS nie jest super barierą na promieniowanie podczerwone "cieplne"
przez co część "mikro" część uchodzi w postaci tego promieniowania, w wełnie mineralnej mamy to samo ...
w oknach też ... szczególnie w oknach, ba nawet mając szybę z 1mm próżnią ... nic nie wskóramy, ponieważ i tak musi być powłoka niskoemisyjna ... inaczej wsio wyfrunie przez radiację ..

----------


## doktor77

> Ni ma. 
> Najgorzej że handlując uczciwym towarem przepychasz się z paprakami którzy produkują wyroby tylko podobne do styropianu/kleju/tynku. Cały system aprobat technicznych będzie picem dopóki, dopóty ITB lub inna jednostka wydająca aprobatę nie będzie kontrolować raz w roku produktu na który aproabatę wydała. I nie z próbek dostarczonych przez producenta, tylko z próbek ściagniętych z rynku/budowy.


Nie dam sobie głowy uciąć, ale rekomendacje ITB chyba właśnie na tym polegają że firma  dajmy na to X chce je posiadać i by je posiadać :smile:  godzi się na kontrolę swoich materiałów budowlancyh na rynku ( czy to styropian czy inny materiał nie ma znaczenia), Kontrola jakości - deklarownych parametrów jest wykonywana w następujący  sposób 
 1. niezpowiedziana, 
2 ITB kupuje materiał w dowolnym czasie i miesjcu na terenie kraju,
 a następnie bada materiał  w swoim laboratorium 
Nie znam lepszej metody kontroli jakośći bo jak mawiają nasbardziej doświadczeni KONTROLa najwyższą formą ZAUFANIA.
Ergo wolałbym materiał budowlany z rekomendacjami ITB niż bez nich.

----------


## psp***

> Gwarancja gwarancją, ale i tak proponuję zważyć paczkę jak przyjedzie na budowę.
> 
> Przy tej okazji pytanie - czy w obecnych warunkach pogodowych można styropian trzymać w niezamkniętym / nieogrzewanym garażu? W przyszłym tygodniu mam mieć dostawę EPS 100 na podgłogi i koncept był taki, żeby zwalić ją do garażu. Garaż ma dach oczywiście, tylko nie ma jeszcze drzwi / bram. Nie chciałbym, żeby naciągnął wilgocią, którą potem zamknę w podłodze w domu.


Nie trzeba się obawiać wilgoci zawartej w powietrzu. Płyty mogą "naciągnąć wilgoci" w przypadku, gdyby były narażone na bezpośrednie opady, lub gdyby stały na mokrym podłożu.

----------


## wodnikszuwarek

> Nie dam sobie głowy uciąć, ale rekomendacje ITB chyba właśnie na tym polegają że firma  dajmy na to X chce je posiadać i by je posiadać godzi się na kontrolę swoich materiałów budowlancyh na rynku ( czy to styropian czy inny materiał nie ma znaczenia), Kontrola jakości - deklarownych parametrów jest wykonywana w następujący  sposób 
>  1. niezpowiedziana, 
> 2 ITB kupuje materiał w dowolnym czasie i miesjcu na terenie kraju,
>  a następnie bada materiał  w swoim laboratorium 
> Nie znam lepszej metody kontroli jakośći bo jak mawiają nasbardziej doświadczeni KONTROLa najwyższą formą ZAUFANIA.
> Ergo wolałbym materiał budowlany z rekomendacjami ITB niż bez nich.


Wiem, że TermoOrganika ma rekomendacje ITB od kilku lat ( właśnie jej produkty są sprawdzane przez ITB - instytut  kupuje paczki  na terenie kraju (bez wiedzy producenta!!)  i bada  w laboratoriach czy spełniają deklarowane parametry, wychodzi że spełniają , bo Termo cały czas ma rekomendacje )

----------


## link2jack

Chciałbym zapytać o styropian marki PROMAX PRO-LAMBDA 032 (grafitowy). Ogólnie czy ktoś go ma? Myślałem też nad FWS Fabryka Wyrobów Styropianowych ale żaden sprzedawca w okolicy go nie posiada argumentując to słabą jakością.

----------


## fighter1983

> Chciałbym zapytać o styropian marki PROMAX PRO-LAMBDA 032 (grafitowy). Ogólnie czy ktoś go ma? Myślałem też nad FWS Fabryka Wyrobów Styropianowych ale żaden sprzedawca w okolicy go nie posiada argumentując to słabą jakością.


ale po co szukasz wynalazkow skoro Termoorganika jest teraz tak tania?
Knauf, Austrotherm, Termoorganika - to sa dobre styropiany
Reszta to reszta, no ok, Swisspor jeszcze ....

----------


## kater-acme

A Genderka?

----------


## link2jack

Genderke 20cm lambda 0031 lub 0032 ma mój szwagier - montowana 2014r. Zastrzeżeń nie miał.

Zastanawiam się nad Austrothermem i Termoorganiką. Ceny bardzo zbliżone.
fighter1983 - piszesz że termoorganika "jest teraz tak tania" z czego to wynika?

----------


## EWBUD

> Genderke 20cm lambda 0031 lub 0032 ma mój szwagier - montowana 2014r. Zastrzeżeń nie miał.
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad Austrothermem i Termoorganiką. Ceny bardzo zbliżone.
> fighter1983 - piszesz że termoorganika "jest teraz tak tania" z czego to wynika?


Wynika to z tego, że termoorganika obniżyła ceny....

----------


## link2jack

Genderke znalazłem najtaniej za 216zł
Austrotherm 215zł
Termoorganike 207zł
Arbret 204zł

Wszystko z frezem, współczynniki albo 0,031 albo 0,032

----------


## fighter1983

> Genderke 20cm lambda 0031 lub 0032 ma mój szwagier - montowana 2014r. Zastrzeżeń nie miał.
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad Austrothermem i Termoorganiką. Ceny bardzo zbliżone.
> fighter1983 - piszesz że termoorganika "jest teraz tak tania" z czego to wynika?


Z niskiej ceny ropy. 
Styropian jest produktem ropopochodnym, do tego taniej woza firmy przewozowe. TIR pali ok 25L ON/100km... i taki styropian z fabryki jedzie 100-300-400km. przy 300km to 75L wiec juz na calym transporcie jak masz ON taniej o 2zl... a tyle potaniala - 150zl. 
Nie mowiac o obnizce cen surowca.
No i do tego zima. 
W tej chwili styropian jest najtanszy od 2 lat.
Jakos marnie szukales  :smile:  frez +5zl netto do m3 6,15 brutto  :smile:  
http://astrobud.pl/pl_PL/producer/Termoorganika/2

no i teraz jeszcze jedna ciekawa rzecz, wlasnie o tym pomyslalem: 
chcemy 15 frezowana 0,031 - wychodzi m2 frezowanej 24,75 netto/m2
to dajmy 16cm prostej  0,031 - wychodzi m2 prostej po 25,60 netto/m2
przy frezie mamy wiecej odpadow. No i teraz ok... cos ten frez daje. ale... czy az tyle.

----------


## link2jack

Faktycznie "u Ciebie" jest taniej o 3,56zł, Szukałem tylko w swojej okolicy.
Ogólnie chciałem 16cm + frez. 
W moim przypadku gdzie potrzebuje 200m2 różnica w cenie (z frezem bądź bez) to poniżej 200zł (sam styropian). Czy to dużo?
Na dniach jestem umowiony z wykonawcą. Pewnie dla niego frez to dodatkowa robota za którą bedzie chciał jakiś "dodatek".

----------


## fighter1983

> Faktycznie "u Ciebie" jest taniej o 3,56zł, Szukałem tylko w swojej okolicy.
> Ogólnie chciałem 16cm + frez. 
> W moim przypadku gdzie potrzebuje około 200m2 różnica w cenie (z freze bądź bez) to prawie 185zł na samym styropianie. Czy to dużo?
> Na dniach jestem umowiony z wykonawcą. Pewnie dla niego frez to dodatkowa robota za którą bedzie chciał jakiś "dodatek".


nie powinien chciec dodatku za frezowany styropian. nie dolicza sie za to dodatkowo przy robociznie
natomiast bedziesz miec wiecej odpadow. 
Ja bym chyba wolal dac 17cm prostej niz 16cm frez - w zasadzie wychodzi to samo cenowo. A przy takich grubosciach, gdzie wszystkie szczeliny i tak sie piankuje i i tak robi sie maks szczelnie jak to mozliwe - bez przeliczania chyba lepiej jest dac +1cm za miast frezu.
Ktos chce sie pobawic w policzenie?

----------


## surgi22

Też miałem dylemat czy brać z frezem czy bez. Zdecydowałem 2 warstwy 10 i 12 cm na mijankę + pianka do szczelin . Ściana i tak 3 warstwowa - więc przedmuchów nie ma.

----------


## Spain

ropa w dół ceny w dół

----------


## marekcapik

warto kupować, jak znalazł na ocieplanie na wiosnę

----------


## mantra5

styropian od znanego producneta w tej cenie tylko palce lizać :smile:

----------


## artek76

> styropian od znanego producneta w tej cenie tylko palce lizać


tylko markowe, nie kupować no namów- masakra  jakościowa

----------


## stabilo

jak wyglądają ceny w Warszawie dobrych producnetów , czy już są sezonowe. Coś ktoś?

----------


## MatixL

ja kupiłem kilka dni temu Autrotherm fasada plus 0,031 za 197/m3 brutto z dostawą pod dom. ( 25cm bez frezu )

----------


## wojciech1980

jak cie stać to kup najlepszy na rynku styropian, o najwyższych parametrach. W końcu ocieplenie domu ma być na lata.

----------


## Kuzi

co powiecie o styropianie STYROPMIN ? 15cm biały, lambda 0,38 mój fachowiec poleca, mówi  że dobrze się układa i jest równie dobry do firm renomowanych

----------


## rekord88

> co powiecie o styropianie STYROPMIN ? 15cm biały, lambda 0,38 mój fachowiec poleca, mówi  że dobrze się układa i jest równie dobry do firm renomowanych


nie chciałbym negować ale wybrałbym dla SIEBIE coś innego, markowego

----------


## grend

o co chodzi w tym "klakierowaniu" paru osób z Warszawy ?? Jakaś agitacja czy reklama produktów ? Że w Warszawie żyjecie dzięki zachodnim kolonistą bo nie potraficie NIC produkować, to nie znaczy ze to jest akceptowane w Polsce. W ogóle co to znaczy markowy styropian ? markowy tzn zagraniczny ? może jeden z drugim porówna np. styropian Genderka z Knaufem ??? Różnica jest taka że Knauf jest droższy i gorszy..... i można sobie miedzy bajki włożyć opowieści że jest droższy zagraniczny produkt bo ma lepszy skład itp. bo to jest totalna bzdura - droższy jest dlatego że kolonista oczekuje konkretnych zysków z koloni

----------


## Kuzi

to jest konkretna odpowiedź!

----------


## samboman

Chcę na ściany położyć styropian Termo Organika grafit 0.031, czy brać od nich cały system tj. kleje, siatkę, grunty itp. czy zastosować coś innego?

----------


## aiki

> Chcę na ściany położyć styropian Termo Organika grafit 0.031, czy brać od nich cały system tj. kleje, siatkę, grunty itp. czy zastosować coś innego?


Ja brałem wszystko z termoorganiki i jest ok.

----------


## samboman

@aiki
Tynk też od Termo Organiki? Zastanawiam się czy nie wziąć silikonowego Caparola, ale wtedy pewnie siatkę i klej wypadałoby wziąć systemowy z Caparola.

----------


## KolorowySłoń

Nie to że by wypadało ale jest to system bardzo dobry. Dodatkowo nie jest aż tak drogi jak mógłby być.

----------


## piotrjustyna

Witam, 
planuje ocieplenie domu styropianem grafitowym 20cm. Ocieplenie planuje  wykonać w wakacje, a wiadomo nie jest to najlepsza pora na ocieplenie. Niestety wtedy bede miał czas, ponieważ na jesien mam zaplanowane inne prace.

Przeglądając ofertę na rynku zauważyłem ze występuje styropian grafitowy, który nie trzeba szczegolnie chronić przed słońcem:
Swisspor Lambda white fasada 0,031. Najczęsciej ceny tego styropianu to ok 220zł.
Czy warto go wybrać? Inny produkt swisspor-a lambda max fasada jest zazwyczaj tańszy o 20-30zł?

Boję się że płyty styropianowe pod wpływem słońca czy temperatury mogą się rozjechać na fasadzie.

Oczywiście biorę pod uwagę inne styropiany, jednak tylko sprawdzonych firm typu knauf, termoorganika itp.

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, 
> planuje ocieplenie domu styropianem grafitowym 20cm. Ocieplenie planuje  wykonać w wakacje, a wiadomo nie jest to najlepsza pora na ocieplenie. Niestety wtedy bede miał czas, ponieważ na jesien mam zaplanowane inne prace.
> 
> Przeglądając ofertę na rynku zauważyłem ze występuje styropian grafitowy, który nie trzeba szczegolnie chronić przed słońcem:
> Swisspor Lambda white fasada 0,031. Najczęsciej ceny tego styropianu to ok 220zł.
> Czy warto go wybrać? Inny produkt swisspor-a lambda max fasada jest zazwyczaj tańszy o 20-30zł?
> 
> Boję się że płyty styropianowe pod wpływem słońca czy temperatury mogą się rozjechać na fasadzie.
> 
> Oczywiście biorę pod uwagę inne styropiany, jednak tylko sprawdzonych firm typu knauf, termoorganika itp.


hmmm a co powiesz na Austrotherm z powloka refleksyjna 20cm 0,031 grafit za 222pln brutto m3?
sami chetnie bysmy wyprobowali, ale dostepny jest tylko do 20cm... a my teraz jakies 25, 30 i 33 cm grubosci mamy do zrobienia  :big tongue:

----------


## piotrjustyna

Też zastanawiałem się nad tym styropianem, jednak doszły mnie słuchy, że przez ta powłokę są trudności z nakładaniem kleju do siatki. jednka nie wiem ile w tym prawdy.

----------


## fighter1983

pytalem o to, w deklaracji jest, ze parametry sie nie zmieniaja, a wg prob austrothermu w ich lab przyczepnosc miedzy w. zbrojaca a eps poprawila sie

----------


## piotrjustyna

Ok, czyli występują dwa produkty umozliwiające w miarę bezproblemowe ocieplenie w okresie letnim fasady styropianem grafitowym. Moje pytanie jednak to czy warto? Problem to temperatury powietrza w lecie przekraczające 25st. Czy inni forumowicze maja jakieś doświadczenia z ocieplaniem w lecie?

----------


## 23karol

Podpinam się pod pytanie, czy można kłaśc styropian grafitowy w lecie?
Chciałem ocieplić styropianem Termo organika  - TERMONIUM PLUS fasada (sąsiedzi takim ocieplali w ubiegłym roku i firma która wykonywała ocieplenie chwaliła go) i nie wiem czy mam jakoś przypilnować fachowców, jakieś szczególne wymagania?

----------


## Janek795

> Podpinam się pod pytanie, czy można kłaśc styropian grafitowy w lecie?
> Chciałem ocieplić styropianem Termo organika  - TERMONIUM PLUS fasada (sąsiedzi takim ocieplali w ubiegłym roku i firma która wykonywała ocieplenie chwaliła go) i nie wiem czy mam jakoś przypilnować fachowców, jakieś szczególne wymagania?


Możesz kłaść kiedy chcesz.. po prostu ma być osłonięty przed słońcem bo jak się nagrzeje a wiadomo, że się nagrzeje i to sporo to zacznie zapewne odpadać. Ja też taki planowałem na moją przyszłą budowę ale już się z szarego wyleczyłem  :smile:  Więcej w tym reklamy.. Weź sobie 1cm grubszy "ciężki" sprawdzony biały i po problemie oraz dodatkowa kaska np. na lepszy tynk  :smile:

----------


## erykejsmond

> Możesz kłaść kiedy chcesz.. po prostu ma być osłonięty przed słońcem bo jak się nagrzeje a wiadomo, że się nagrzeje i to sporo to zacznie zapewne odpadać. Ja też taki planowałem na moją przyszłą budowę ale już się z szarego wyleczyłem  Więcej w tym reklamy.. Weź sobie 1cm grubszy "ciężki" sprawdzony biały i po problemie oraz dodatkowa kaska np. na lepszy tynk


Ma pan racje, ale ja bym jednak -jakby mnie było stać rzecz jasna- wziął właśnie dobry grafit, ba dołożył jeszcze centymetr dwa, osłonił go od słońca, na pewno w dłuższej perspektywie opłacalna inwestycja

----------


## grend

Do poczytania....

A jak jest z jakością styropianu? Równie źle. Przeszło połowa z 13 zbadanych próbek nie zaliczyła testu na ściskanie, a dwie z pięciu - na rozciąganie. W tym przypadku producenci mają ułatwione zadanie, gdyż sami określają parametry swoich wyrobów. Mimo to badania wykazały, że nawet tych parametrów nie respektują. Tak było w przypadku płyt styropianowych Austrotherm 15 EPS 70-040 (Austrotherm), Neodach/Podłoga i Neofasada Premium (Neotherm), EPS 038 (Yetico), EPS 036 (P.P.U.H. Styropmin), EPS 100 samogasnące (Styrmann), Styropol Profi EPS 040 Fasada (Styropol), EPS 040 fasada (Swisspor).

 Z badań wynika, że np. Styropol i Swisspor mają w swojej ofercie także wyroby, których parametry są zgodne z deklarowanymi. ITB nie miał z kolei zastrzeżeń do przebadanych płyt firm Termo Organika, Knauf i Izolbet.


Read more: http://wyborcza.biz/biznes/1,101309,...#ixzz3eexx1sDw

ITB ITB ITB czy to przez zdanie testu ITB TERMO ORGANIKA jest najlepsza na swiecie ??? To proponuje kupić styro Izolbet który jest równie dobry - przeszedł ten sam test ale o wiele tańszy. Należy tez wziąć pod uwagę że nie ma tutaj czołowych Polskich producentów typu Genderka Arbet Polstyr itd

----------


## matracki

Pytanie z tych "filozoficznych" ostatnio miałem pogawendkę z sąsiadem na ten temat ocieplenia budynków, sąsiad twierdzi, że spokojnie można kupować  najtańszy styropian, najtańsze kleje, tynki, grunty gerneralnie nie ma to faktycznie za dużego znaczenia.....argumenty o jakości zbywa tym że to w tym przypadku nie ma znaczenia???

----------


## coulignon

Moge dostarczyć sam piasek suszony w workach zamiast zaprawy. Wyjdzie najtaniej. Niech sąsiad coś przyklei na ten piasek i opowie jak było.

----------


## _olo_

Styropian to trzeba zobaczyć i pomacać a nie czytać opinie i dane katalogowe. I tak gdy się przyjrzałem kilku produktom, bardzo zacnym i chwalonym np austrotherm, knauf czy też mniej markowy yetico i pare innych marketowych bywalców - wszystkie one miękkie, delikatne, kulki styropianu że i ślepy zobaczy bo po 0,5cm mają średnicy a między kulkami przestrzenie powietrza tu i ówdzie, w porównaniu to dobrego białego (np 038 knaufa) to lipa jeżeli chodzi o wytrzymałość, twardość i samą strukturę...ale grafit niby cieplejszy mimo tego, że tak lipnie wygląda. Z jednego z nich to po przycinaniu na poddaszu miałem ręce jak z wungla brudne.

Więc zrezygnowałem z grafitu i kupiłem biały 0,38 a grafit tylko na ścianą, na którą zmuszony jestem dać nieco cieńszy i tego nie przeskoczę.
Gdybym był w fazie projektowania to bym planował np 20cm białego - jak liczyłem to wyjdzie nieco taniej od grafitu o grubości dla analogicznej izolacyjności do białego i brak problemów, że klej nie chwyta, że brudzi czy miękki i kulki się sypią przy szlifowaniu.

Z grafitów miałem kiedyś izolbetu i ten był moim zdaniem daleko mocniejszy i bardziej podobny w strukturze do dobrych białych lub nawet tańszych podłogowych niż ww. topowe i gdybym uparcie chciał grafit kleić na cały dom by zyskać te 0,05 to bym szukał izolbetu (bywa w marketach).

----------


## Termo Organika

> Pytanie z tych "filozoficznych" ostatnio miałem pogawendkę z sąsiadem na ten temat ocieplenia budynków, sąsiad twierdzi, że spokojnie można kupować  najtańszy styropian, najtańsze kleje, tynki, grunty gerneralnie nie ma to faktycznie za dużego znaczenia.....argumenty o jakości zbywa tym że to w tym przypadku nie ma znaczenia???




Zawsze warto kupować sprawdzone produkty a w przypadku ocieplania ścian zewnętrznych domu, najlepiej zastosować cały system ociepleń ze styropianem od jednego producenta.  Termo Organika posiada w ofercie kompleksowe rozwiązanie. Styropian jest jednym ze składników, który po zamocowaniu (przy pomocy kleju) do ściany zewnętrznej tworzy układ zapewniający odpowiednią  ochronę cieplną budynku. Ważne by przy zakupie styropianu i pozostałych składników niezbędnych do wykonania ocieplenia  zwrócić uwagę, by cały system ociepleniowy był objęty aprobatą techniczną i pochodził od jednego producenta. To zapewnia kompatybilność i wzajemne dopasowanie poszczególnych składowych (bez ryzyka wzajemnej agresywności). Posiadanie aprobaty w której wymienione są wszystkie składniki tworzące system jest gwarancją, że produkty zostały sprawdzone w ramach wielu badań aprobacyjnych, a ich zastosowanie (zgodnie z projektem, wytycznymi i sztuką budowlaną) będzie przekładać się na trwałość i bezpieczeństwo całego układu ociepleniowego. 
Zastosowanie kompletnego systemu daje możliwość ubiegania się o interwencję producenta w przypadku ewentualnych problemów jakościowych. W sytuacji wykonywania prac ociepleniowych przy stosowaniu  produktów od różnych producentów takiej możliwości niestety inwestor nie ma. Warto o tym wiedzieć wybierając kompletny system ociepleń, który w swojej ofercie posiada Termo Organika.

----------


## samel15

Witam przymierzam się do ocieplania w nadchodzącym roku i chciałem się doradzić forumowiczów  w kwestii wyboru styropianu.
Jeden z wykonawców oraz lokalnych sprzedawców zaproponowali mi Styropianex czy ktoś miał kontakt z tym styropianem z Leżajska? Czy jest to styropian dobrej jakości?
Oprócz tego mam ofertę Knaufa po 165 zł (038 ) (wydaje mi się troszkę drogi) ale to chyba dobra marka.
Oraz Izoterm(040) po 134zł nwm jednak jak tu z jakością ktoś coś wie na temat tego styropianu?
I co myslicie o systemie dociepleń Termoorganiki maja dobre produkty. Patrzyłem na ich ofertę galaxy fasada (grafitowy styropian) co myslicie warto w ogóle kombinować z grafitem czy to pic na wodę?

----------


## kravat

No właśnie, bądź tu mądry inwestorze. Wg mnie drogo masz ten styro, to lokalne oferty? Mi wychodzi że potrzebuję ok 33m3 styropianu [i tak z fabryki do mnie taką ilość wyślą, więc nie ma znaczenia gdzie go zamówię]. W OZC mam styro 031, ale widzę ofertę na 032 organiki za 174PLN, Przypuszczam że po negocjacji spokojnie za 170 da się taki kupić. Skoro cena zależy od ropy naftowej, to powinno być jeszcze taniej, ale czy opłaca się czekać aż "producent wyprzeda się z zapasów"?  :roll eyes:

----------


## dronid

styropian klej siatki, struktura kolor, u mnie była żółta,do tego opierzenie(chyba to najdroższe bylo),doszła wymiana wszystkich parapetów, bo styropian 10 więc stare za wąskie,robocizna(robili 4 dni) w sumie za całość zapłaciłam 47. tyś.

----------


## samel15

> No właśnie, bądź tu mądry inwestorze. Wg mnie drogo masz ten styro, to lokalne oferty? Mi wychodzi że potrzebuję ok 33m3 styropianu [i tak z fabryki do mnie taką ilość wyślą, więc nie ma znaczenia gdzie go zamówię]. W OZC mam styro 031, ale widzę ofertę na 032 organiki za 174PLN, Przypuszczam że po negocjacji spokojnie za 170 da się taki kupić. Skoro cena zależy od ropy naftowej, to powinno być jeszcze taniej, ale czy opłaca się czekać aż "producent wyprzeda się z zapasów"?


No tak lokalne oferty jutro dostanę jeszcze ofertę z termoorganiki. No u mnie wychodzi podobnie 32m3 + styrodur na fundamenty + cienki styropian na ganek. Gadałem z wykonawcą i ze wszystkich o których mówiłem odradził tylko zdecydowanie Izoterm mówił że fatalnie się z tym robi. Co do termoorganiki mówił że on nie miał styczności ale dużo osób uważa że płaci się przy niej głównie za markę. Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie wycena całego systemu porównam do innych. 
032, czyli dajesz grafit tak? Uważasz że warto do niego dopłacać?
Co do cen ogólnie to sprzedawcy mówią albo że najniższe są w styczniu albo przed końcem roku, takze to odpowiedni moment na zakup.



> dronid
> 
>     styropian klej siatki, struktura kolor, u mnie była żółta,do tego opierzenie(chyba to najdroższe bylo),doszła wymiana wszystkich parapetów, bo styropian 10 więc stare za wąskie,robocizna(robili 4 dni) w sumie za całość zapłaciłam 47. tyś.


No ja mam nadzieję zmieścić się w maksymalnie 22-23 tys z robocizną za to ocieplenie choć pewnie też wejdzie kwestia parapetów, ale nad tym zastanowię się później. A tak jeszcze zapytam ile u was biorą za robociznę od metra?

----------


## kravat

Taki był i taki jest plan, ale im dalej tym gorzej, tzn. kasy mniej. Niewykluczone, że zdecyduję się nawet na 033, bo przy pompie ciepła w rocznych kosztach ogrzewania może być malutka różnica.
Nie wiem ile biorą u nas za metr, mój szwagier szkoli się w dociepleniach, więc mam nadzieję że mnie po ludzku skasuje  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

> No właśnie, bądź tu mądry inwestorze. Wg mnie drogo masz ten styro, to lokalne oferty? Mi wychodzi że potrzebuję ok 33m3 styropianu [i tak z fabryki do mnie taką ilość wyślą, więc nie ma znaczenia gdzie go zamówię]. W OZC mam styro 031, ale widzę ofertę na 032 organiki za 174PLN, Przypuszczam że po negocjacji spokojnie za 170 da się taki kupić. Skoro cena zależy od ropy naftowej, to powinno być jeszcze taniej, ale czy opłaca się czekać aż "producent wyprzeda się z zapasów"?


ja znowu na zime ruszam z akcja "styro zimą najtaniej" rzeczony styro: http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Termoorganik...sada-0%2C032/3

co do cen - znowu spekulacje... ponoc w styczniu ma byc jeszcze pare zl taniej

----------


## Darek Volke

> No ja mam nadzieję zmieścić się w maksymalnie 22-23 tys z robocizną za to ocieplenie choć pewnie też wejdzie kwestia parapetów, ale nad tym zastanowię się później. A tak jeszcze zapytam ile u was biorą za robociznę od metra?


Ja teraz ocieplałem, właśnie sprzątamy po fachowcach. Kupowałem cały materiał na docieplenie plus parapety i wyszło mnie to mniej więcej tak 8.500 materiał plus robocizna niecałe 8,000 więc za całość zapłaciłem 16 z groszami natomiast jak panowie chcieli zrobić z materiałem to wychodziło 4 tysiaki więcej. Więc warto samemu rozglądnąć się za materiałem, miałem ocieplać Austrotermem ale ostatecznie zdecydowałem się na Genderkę, wyszła dużo taniej przy tym samym parametrze 
pozdrawiam

----------


## samel15

I jak ta genderka, dobry materiał miał kąty itd tak ogólnie przy robocie dobry ten styropian?

----------


## Darek Volke

> I jak ta genderka, dobry materiał miał kąty itd tak ogólnie przy robocie dobry ten styropian?


Cóż ja mogę powiedzieć na temat tego styro? ja go nie kładłem a mój wykonawca sam mi go polecił chociaż ja chciałem kupić austrotherm, ale rozmawiałem jeszcze z kilkoma fachmanami i nikt złego słowa na jego temat nie powiedział więc kupiłem Genderkę przywieźli w gratisie z Oświęcimia a mnie zostało w kieszeni kilka stówek 
pozdrawiam

----------

